# different seats



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

Does any body know of any newer seats that will fit in the lemans/gto like a newer pair of seats from gto or grand prix just curious


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I have seen classic GTO's with the new style GTO seats. They will "fit" but undoubtedly it will take some fabrication to get the seats to sit right. I have a Grand Prix also and I've bought seats at the pick-a-part for like $40 a pair and that's with power,lumbar and heat .


----------



## mp4life23 (Apr 28, 2010)

i always thought that the booneville seats were a good looking pair of seats specially in leather


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I put a set of 06 GTO seats into a 65, fronts need custom mounts, rears needed to be split and cut down to fit


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Pick up a copy of November's High performance Pontiac. There is a red 65 GTO on the cover. It has re-skinned 04 GTO seats in it (parchment) VERY COOL. Like Crusty states....fronts fit well, need custom mounts. Rears neeed to be "cut down" and some fabricating done.:cheers


----------



## zzomby (Aug 23, 2009)

I've noticed a lot of you guys installing newer seats in your cars. Wondering where all of the old seats went. I've been looking for rear for my 65' for quite a while. It seems that 64'-67 would fit my car. I'm trying to broaden my search. Would Grand Prix or maybe some out of a Bonneville work?


----------

